# Looking for Salt truck/equipment operators



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking for subcontractors to operate salt trucks, wheel loaders, and skidsteers. Located in Naperville, IL Call 630-355-1113 to inquire about availability and rates.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

still looking for a couple operators for a skidsteer, and a wheel loader


----------



## mrfixx (Sep 21, 2007)

is it a union?


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

not union.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

bump.......


----------



## Will Hughes (Oct 28, 2009)

Are you only intrested to employee people to run your equipment? If so what are your rates?


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

For right now we only need operators for our equipment. We usually hire on subs with their own equipment, but we already have enough people signed up for that. Our rates for operators to run our equipment currently available is $22.50 an hour.


----------



## Will Hughes (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply I would really only be interested in being a sub to you I have a 2008 Ford F-550 with 11' Boss V plow. I know you said you already have enough subs but keep it in mind.


----------



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc. (Dec 4, 2009)

Snow Miser, are you still looking for operators for front end loader??? I'm interested. Also, I own my own semi dump truck business with 70 trucks available to haul off snow, if you should need. I can give the best hourly rate as my drivers just want to work. 
I also have a F-250 SD with Western 7.5 Pro plow if you need someone, or possibly a back up, or alternate? 
Please let me know. 
Thank you


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm all set for now.


----------



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc. (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for reply, if you need anyone, please keep me in mind!


----------

